# Graduate Film School without a Film Background



## Ms. A (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm Lindsay and I am currently in my first year of graduate school in the MFA film program at Ohio University.  I wanted to start this thread for those of you that are interested in applying to a graduate film program, but have a degree in something other than film or film studies.  I personally have a degree in Biological Sciences and I got into a couple of programs!

If you are like me, with little camera experience, you may be really nervous about going to a school that assumes you know everything there is to know about cameras.  But just in the first two months at OU I have already written, directed, and produced a short film, worked as an Assistant Director on another, and will be Director of Photography tomorrow for another shoot.  I went from no experience to DP in two months and I can say I feel totally prepared to do it!  OU is very hands on and with small class sizes our professors have prepared all of us.

I am not an official representative or faculty member, but I can offer a student perspective into the program. If anyone has questions about the application process, I would love to help. That process is still fresh on my mind and I remember being in that vulnerable position.

Check out the website... http://ousof.com/
Plus over 8 hours of Student Films... http://vimeopro.com/ousof/studentfilms


----------



## babyducks (Oct 13, 2013)

This is awesome Lindsay, thanks for sharing. Do you have any tips on having someone edit your application and supplemental materials? I'm nervous submitting screenplays and scripts without having a professional's opinion, but I am not in the industry and don't have connections to edit them. I'm just curious what your thoughts on that may be. Thanks.


----------



## Ms. A (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Babyducks, other than the required materials, I mostly submitted screenplays.  I am currently enrolled in a screenwriting class and I now know that the screenplays I submitted were NOT in the formal format.  I didn't have a professional look at any of my materials because like you, I didn't know any.  What is important is your ability to create and tell a story.  Something you may want to download is Celtix.  It is a free screenwriting program and it may ease your mind about finding a suitable format.


----------



## Nomadman (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Lindsay,

I truly appreciate your post. I have degrees in Environmental Science and OU is my top choice. My film background is limited to a video production class from years ago and helping out on some friends student films, and was worried that I may not stand a chance. What other schools did you apply to?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Ms. A (Oct 21, 2013)

Scott,

I felt the same way, but was pleasantly surprised when I was admitted to five schools and wait-listed for one.  I applied to ten schools.  I was very eager to be admitted and thought I should apply to every school that accepted non-film majors to increase my odds.  I'm glad OU is your top choice because they really take the time to make sure us non-majors are performing just as well as the majors.  I also applied to LMU, University of Utah, Columbia in Chicago, FSU, Chapman, and four other schools that rejected me and didn't offer an explanation as to why. 

When I was accepted to OU the head of the department took me on a personal tour, they booked and paid for my stay at a nice Inn in town, and took me out for lunch.  They are very accommodating here, they make you feel like they want YOU.  So many of the other schools have it the other way around, you want THEM.  And once you get here you get an AMAZING financial aid package.

Good Luck on the application process!

Lindsay

http://ousof.com/


----------



## Nomadman (Oct 23, 2013)

Lindsay,

All of this is very encouraging! I have a friend here on Guam who did both his BA and MA (in creative writing) at OU and, between his description of Athens and your description of the program, it sounds like the place to be. I am also applying to a few of the other schools that you were accepted to (just to increase the odds), but if accepted OU I owe you a beer for taking the time to post here 

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Ms. A (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds good Scott! 

Good Luck!

Lindsay

.http://ousof.com/


----------



## benjaminz (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey, lindsay

It's good to find you here. 
I am currenting applying MFA program in OU, but haven't receive any news from them since I submit my materials in December 20th 2013. the deadline is 7th of Feb, I don't know when usually you will get inform from school and when you get the offer?


----------



## Erin Leigh (Feb 10, 2014)

I also do not have a film background. I'm applying for producing/management programs as well as one writing&producing program. I am so happy that someone posted this. I am a theatre performance major and all my film experience comes from acting in independent films that my friends usually made and helping out or taking 'acting for film' when I recently studied abroad in London. I am just happy that I have friends who are film majors who helped me a bit with some of the finer edges.

But thank you for posting this. It's good to know that there are more than just a few of us.


----------

